# Versteckte Botschaften erstellen



## AxelG (5. April 2007)

Ein Text soll in zwei Muster aufgelöst werden, so dass die Botschaft auf einem einzelnen der beiden Muster nihct zu erkennen ist, erst beim Übereinanderlegen der beiden Teile soll er wieder lesbar werden. Wie in dem Beispiel hier:

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/img/46/0,1886,2758190,00.jpg

Der Effekt ist aber besser hier in dem Clip zu sehen: http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/inhalt/24/0,4070,3963416-0,00.html

Den Zweck erfüllt auch ein ähnlicher Effekt mit irgendeiner anderen Form der Aufsplittung in Teile, die erst wieder zusammengefügt den Inhalt preisgeben.

Gibt es für den beschriebenen Effekt ein PlugIn für PS oder kennt jemand eine Software für so etwas in der Art? Freue mich über Tips!


----------



## AxelG (24. April 2007)

Die Suche nach einer Lösung ist vorangegangen. Vielleicht hilft es auch jemand anders weiter: Bei der Durchsicht allerlei optischer Effekte und dem o.g. Thema "versteckte Botschaften" allgemein bin ich auf das richtige Schlüsselwort gestoßen:

"Visuelle Kryptografie" - sind dazu Programme oder PlugIns bekannt (auch ähnliche Sachen)? Wäre sehr hilfreich!


----------

